# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Dan bez auta - 22. 09. zagreb, Teslina, RODA i Zelena akcija

## ivarica

U cetvrtak, 22. rujna, RODA ce u sklopu manifestacije DAN BEZ AUTA sto je obiljezava Zelena akcija - organizirati *Ulicne igre*. 

Ovim putem vas pozivamo da nam se pridruzite u Teslinoj ulici u Zagrebu _(tocno vrijeme javit cu naknadno, ovisi o prognozi, kako sad stvari stoje od 10 pa do 18)_, s vasim klincima, njihovim biciklima, rolama, kredama i bojama. 


ajmo popis cure, pliz   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

smajli mi uletio. dakle do 18 sati.

----------


## tweety

*Fran* i ja a sigurna sam da ce tu biti i *Vid* i Aneki(Cvrcak I Lovrijaner su bolesni pa za njih nisam sigurna,a ajvici ovaj topic sigurno nece promaci pa za nju necu nista pisati)

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Hm, malo mi je glupo prijavljivati se jer AA se baš ne igra na ulici   :Razz:   ali ako je potrebno, možemo doći između 12 i 14h jer nam je to doslovno 2 minute od stana.

----------


## ms. ivy

> *Fran* i ja a sigurna sam da ce tu biti i *Vid* i Aneki(Cvrcak I Lovrijaner su bolesni pa za njih nisam sigurna,a ajvici ovaj topic sigurno nece promaci pa za nju necu nista pisati)


izbeeelj!   :Wink:  

sigurno ćemo doći oko pola 5 ako ne bude kiše! nadam se da će i ostatak zpb-ovaca ozdraviti do tada.

----------


## mamma san

I mi ćemo biti u giru, ali poslije podne! Delamo!!!!!! 

Tweetilinčice, a kaj je sa poslom u četvrtak??   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pcelica

Baš fora!
Ako ne bude kiše - računajte i na nas! Popodne naravno!
(samo nećemo baš biti bez auta   :Grin:  )

----------


## ana.m

I mi ćemo doći ako ne bude padala kiša. Nadam se da nije premali za te "vanjske" aktivnosti.

----------


## ivarica

jes bez auta ali je i bez sunca.
prehladno je i prevlazno za djecu, a i za nas, stajati na cesti cijeli dan. zato odustajemo.

mi cemo se poslijepodne malo poci rolati ulicama centra bez auta, mozete i vi   :Kiss:

----------


## ms. ivy

znala sam  :/ 

sad je počela i neka kišica

----------


## tweety

kako pada kiša?
tu u tomislavovoj ne pada ništa (jedino što rumori je frajer koji se upravo odlučio popiškiti na naše parkiralište)

----------


## ms. ivy

više ne pada   :Wink:  

al' da je šugavo, šugavo je

----------


## ivarica

> kako pada kiša?


jel ti to pitas vakulu, ajvi ili mene?

----------


## ms. ivy

odvalj

----------

He, he... ni tu ne pada...
Sunce vec par dana! Upravo se vratismo s piknika u obliznjem parkicu...

----------


## ms. ivy

edit: opet paducka   :Razz:  

dille, mi sunca nismo vidjeli najmanje tjedan dana. trebali smo se kod tebe dogovoriti.

----------


## tweety

jel se onda nalazimo ili ne?
lexićima sam rekla da nećemo doći kod njih na svježi zrak, već da se oni spuste u grad, a kad ono....bit ćemo sami :šmrc:

----------


## ms. ivy

sad me i mm zvao da pita kaj ćemo. oni će doći po mene u 4, pa ako ne bude padalo došetati ćemo do grada. koga vidimo, vidimo...

----------


## pinocchio

mi stižemo oko 17.00

----------


## mamma san

mi ipak na kraju uopće ne idemo u grad. femili dolazi doma.

----------


## ms. ivy

mamma, pa nismo te valjda posramili   :Laughing:  

i mi smo na kraju otišli doma, ova kiša je stvarno deprimirajuća :fuuuuj:

----------


## ~lex~

Nas kiša nije omela. :vrlo važan smajli, pun sebe: Bili smo u Crtiću s Tvitušom i Franom te Lutonjicom, NJM i Zarom. 
Bili smo tamo puna tri sata! :posram: Na kraju smo morali nekaj i tržiti da ne bi tete iz Crtića rekle da smo im samo smetali, smetili i odletili. :belj:

----------


## tweety

ja sam na zpb-ićima dala slični report

----------

